# Bad for public health



## fbb1964 (30/4/21)

BAD FOR PUBLIC HEALTH: One-fifth of cigarettes sold in Latvia are UNREGULATED due to a black market largely powered by high cigarette taxes, a menthol ban and lower incomes due to COVID-19. So much for "proven policies" to get people to quit smoking!

https://www.reuters.com/article/lat...terfeit-cigarettes-in-a-factory-idUSL8N2MM90R

Reactions: Like 1


----------

